# Vector in Datagram packen



## Isabelle (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Vector über ein UDP-Datagram verschicken. Mit setData get das ja nicht, da es als Argument nur ein byte-array zuläßt. Kann ich den Vector irgendwie zu einem Byte-Array zerlegen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,
Isabelle


----------



## Luma (16. Mai 2005)

Nimm eine ArrayList und die kannst du dann in ein Array mit toArray zerlegen...


----------



## Isabell (16. Mai 2005)

Danke, ich probiers gleich aus und sag Bescheid, wenns geklappt hat.


----------



## Isabelle (16. Mai 2005)

So habs ich jetzt programmiert und ich denke es müsste auch funktionieren:


```
private ArrayList list;
   
      list.add(new Integer(2));
		list.add(new String("Hallo"));
		list.add(new Float(2.4));
		Byte[] buffer = (Byte[]) list.toArray();
		int i = buffer.length;
		byte [] newBuffer = new byte[i];
		
		for(int j = 0; j == i; j++)
		{
			newBuffer [j] = buffer[j].byteValue();
		}
		
		outgoing = new DatagramPacket(newBuffer, length, adr, port);
```


Kann man denn auch Objekte so zerlegen, dass man sie mit einem Datagram verpacken kann? Ich möchte nämlich das Paket eines Protokolls in das eines anderen verpacken. Geht so etwas überhaupt? Wäre schöner als mit einer ArrayList zu arbeiten. Wenns nicht geht, dann danke für die bereits geleistete Hilfe.

Viele Grüße,
Isabelle


----------

